# G3 1648lw Side Console Steering Conversion



## minicuda (Sep 10, 2008)

She's far from finished but some of you guys have been asking about her so i'll post what i got :lol: 
here she is at the boat stealership





she was nice when i got her but it wouldn't be right to keep her that way so everything had to come out.

i wanted to use the livewell in the center seat so thats where i started. I also wanted to drill as few holes in the boat as possible so i used the existing threaded lugs for the seats the previous owner had installed. i made patterns so the bolt holes would line up and built the front deck off plywood plates that bolt to the old seat locations.






sorry i didn't take more pics but this is the front deck frame. I used 2x2s and 1/2 inch ply. the cross braces in the center every other one is just sitting there they will be used to hold the 2 deck pieces together and screwed to the frame after the carpet is installed, this is how the deck is secured without any screws used on top of the deck, gives me a nicer finished look.











I never would have been able to complete this project without my designated board catcher and scap hole driller









this is the deck with all the ply on it still need to cut out live well which will also serve as a step up to the front deck.





slap some boards together and see if i can make a console


----------



## minicuda (Sep 10, 2008)

I was going to use the red seats they are for my 12' but i just couldn't do it they didn't match.





starting to look like something





after fabbing up the ruff shape of the console i trimmed the sides down some and slopped all the edges and imperfections with some good ol bondo. i then sanded the bondo smooth and rounded all my edges. if your carpeting you don't have to do as much sanding depending on the carpet. I could have glassed it and painted it but i'm lazzy. hte holes cut into the side are for wiring and helm accsess they will be covered in powdercoated diamond plate some day.

















sorry about the pic quality worked alot of late nights lots of pics in the dark. if you look under the storage door holes you will see the cross braces i mentioned earlier.






carpeted deck starting to look like a real boat





I can steer time to hit the water












video
https://s154.photobucket.com/albums/s273/minicuda/?action=view&current=boat034-1.flv

hatches carpeted and installed


----------



## minicuda (Sep 10, 2008)

saved for more


----------



## minicuda (Sep 10, 2008)

saved


----------



## minicuda (Sep 10, 2008)

saved a few spots so i can keep the whole project in a row. hope that's ok jim :wink:


----------



## dedawg1149 (Sep 10, 2008)

=D> great job


----------



## Waterwings (Sep 10, 2008)

Great framing and carpet work!


----------



## phased (Sep 10, 2008)

Looks great! Love the steer console too. Super job.


----------



## minicuda (Sep 10, 2008)

you guys are to kind. thanks to all :lol:


----------



## Jim (Sep 10, 2008)

Wow man! Very nice job especially with the steering setup :beer:

No problem with saving the spots, you can even edit your first post and keep adding.

=D>


----------



## switchback (Sep 10, 2008)

Awesome job! I like the steering wheel.


----------



## FishFry (Sep 10, 2008)

Lots of attention to details, I like it.


----------



## SlimeTime (Sep 10, 2008)

You did a heck of a job man! You should be proud of it! Of course you have to share credit with your helper  

ST


----------



## Sundog (Jun 19, 2011)

I like your Boat so much I'm going do all most the same .
what would think about about put the steering in the middle


----------



## reedjj (Jun 20, 2011)

Great job. 

Moving the seating position fwd of the rear bench will really improve your ride. It will plane out quicker and ride more shallow in the rear because of it. Just a better balance. Mine is moved just fwd of the rear bench but it makes a huge difference in planing and draft.

I never liked the idea of sitting on the rear bench when installing a console on a boat.


----------



## mrdrh99 (Aug 5, 2015)

Did you ever put a trolling motor?


----------

